

A beautiful new article template for LaTeX - VelNZ
http://www.latextemplates.com/template/arsclassica-article

======
ivan_ah
It's nice, but there are a lot of fonts used at the same time so I'm not sure
I like it...

Isn't there a design rule-of-thumb not to use too many fonts?

